# Velomax is now Easton!?!



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm sure this isn't news to many of you, but I recently noticed in the latest Colorado Cyclist that Velomax wheels are now Easton wheels. Everything about the wheels looks the same except the word Velomax has been replaced with Easton. I just checked their site to post a link showing this, but they still show the wheels as Velomax there.

I've always thought the name Velomax was kinda cool.... and while Easton bars/stems/seatposts somehow made sense, the idea of Easton wheels just doesn't seem right (yet). 

Any thoughts to share on this apparent buy out?


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

I just looked on www.velomax.com, and there's an Easton logo on their homepage now.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Yep, it happened this summer. Expect to see more Carbon wheelsets from Velomax now. 

All the Interbike stuff had the Easton labels, but it doesn't seem like the true impact of the merger has been seen yet. IMHO, expect to see carbon clinchers using their new nanotube technology, and various wheelsets to compete with Zipp.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*I think it's awesome*



JFR said:


> I've always thought the name Velomax was kinda cool.... and while Easton bars/stems/seatposts somehow made sense, the idea of Easton wheels just doesn't seem right (yet).
> Any thoughts to share on this apparent buy out?


I've been a big fan of Easton since my pee wee years, swinging them aluminum bats 30 years ago. I bought Easton Mtn bike frame just for the name ( they stop making the frame that same year). I miss the the logo on the Yeti Arc frame back in mid 90's when the downtube frame had the decal "YETI EASTON" on it. To have Easton logo on the wheel will make me want to buy it.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

I've already seen Easton Curcuilts on a website somewhere.


----------

